# Fursona artists for hire?



## frankie barlow (Dec 27, 2016)

hi im looking to have someone to make me a fursona. i will pay up to 20$ or 20£. for a full fursona. thx!


----------



## dangfang (Dec 28, 2016)

I'll do it for something like this (I draw fast too)


----------



## HallowQueen (Dec 28, 2016)

i would help you out for just a nice quick single veiw <3! 20$ is fine
normally i charge pretty high but i have a weakness for new furries trying to make their new self representations


----------



## ExtinguishedHope (Dec 28, 2016)

I'd be interested. Do you have an idea for a species? Anyway, here's some examples:















And my FurAffinity account:

Userpage of extinguishedhope -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Good luck finding an artist


----------



## Tsuko-chi (Mar 9, 2017)

Hi! I am currently open for commission. I can do a flat color fullbody for that price, If you want something else we can always talk and negotiate. 




Here is a tiny collage of my works. If you are interested my FA account is tsuko-chi!


----------



## estiniens (Apr 7, 2017)

//wave
Hello there! I'm interested in doing a design for you if you're willing to pay!
For 20 bucks you can get a quick reference like this one and this one, just tell me what you're looking for in a design!
(Yours might be slightly less cleaned up considering it's only 20 and these take me a few hours!)


----------



## Activoid (Apr 9, 2017)

I do all sorts of stuff like that, if you're looking for a design.
Here's my gallery for proof of competence: Artwork Gallery for Activoid -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Though you might be looking for a certain art style, I can imitate any art style you want. Plus I am open to price negotiation as well.


----------

